# Using hot sauce to eliminate the chewing of things



## zyclonenuz

I read somewhere that some people use bitter apple on there furniture so that the puppies/dogs wont chew on them. well here in the Philippines I think there is now bitter apple available so what i did is use hot sauce (just 1 or 2 drops ) on the corners or my wall ( wood ) so the won't chew on it anymore. it seems to work. just want to know if it is a good idea ?


----------



## cjac&mac

Bitter Apple works only temporarily on furniture anyway. We forget that Bitter Apple was designed to be a taste deterent that stoped dogs from chewing on themselves. It doesn't have the same binding properties to stay on furniture for a long enough period. Yuck, Pet Organics, Beaphar products, Bitter Apple also makes a furniture cream, these are what you should use in your home. 

As for the hot sauce that should be fine to use. The down side is it may stain, and it doesn't last that long, plus you can smell it.


----------



## zyclonenuz

cjac&mac said:


> Bitter Apple works only temporarily on furniture anyway. We forget that Bitter Apple was designed to be a taste deterent that stoped dogs from chewing on themselves. It doesn't have the same binding properties to stay on furniture for a long enough period. Yuck, Pet Organics, Beaphar products, Bitter Apple also makes a furniture cream, these are what you should use in your home.
> 
> As for the hot sauce that should be fine to use. The down side is it may stain, and it doesn't last that long, plus you can smell it.


well i just use a few drops so it won't stain as for the smell well only last around 5mins but for dog hmmm its past 12hrs already and they are not chewing on it yet.


----------



## k9kaos

Different things work for different dogs too.....

For my three dogs:
1 loves the hot sauce! won't go near bitter apple
1 doesn't mind the bitter apple or hot sauce
1 can't stand either hot sauce or bitter apple

Maybe my dogs are a little weird??? 

(be careful to wash your hands after using any of the above... yuk)


----------



## skelaki

My sister's dog also loves hot sauce, the hotter the better.


----------



## zyclonenuz

k9kaos said:


> Different things work for different dogs too.....
> 
> For my three dogs:
> 1 loves the hot sauce! won't go near bitter apple
> 1 doesn't mind the bitter apple or hot sauce
> 1 can't stand either hot sauce or bitter apple
> 
> Maybe my dogs are a little weird???
> 
> (be careful to wash your hands after using any of the above... yuk)


yup i never forget to wash my hands  



skelaki said:


> My sister's dog also loves hot sauce, the hotter the better.


well i guess different dogs have different taste  it's been almost 24hrs and my puppies have not gone near the corner of the wall


----------



## luv4gsds

You also can use a mixture of Cayenne pepper and water. Put this in a spray bottle.


----------



## Alpha

Instead of using something to stop your dog from chewing, I'd try reaching the core problem.

Which could be a number of things, not enough excercise=boredom, not enough ACCEPTABLE things to chew on, like bones, toys etc.

When you catch your dog chewing on your furniture, "WRONG!" and offer them something to chew on instead.

Personally, it just seems like an awful pain to have to put hot sauce on anything that your dog chews that it's not supposed to chew. Be consistent, make it clear the behaviour isn't acceptable, but make sure your dog has plenty of things that he's ALLOWED to chew on. ANd when he chooses to chew on the good things, rather than your furniture, make it clear that your happy with that decision.


----------



## Keno's Mom

I think before Bitter Apple spray came out, many people used the hot sauce and it works. Problems are that some dogs/cats LIKE the stuff  and its more messy to deal with.

Could you check into some pet supply catalogs online and get some of the Bitter Apple spray sent to you?


----------



## zyclonenuz

Alpha said:


> Instead of using something to stop your dog from chewing, I'd try reaching the core problem.
> 
> Which could be a number of things, not enough excercise=boredom, not enough ACCEPTABLE things to chew on, like bones, toys etc.
> 
> When you catch your dog chewing on your furniture, "WRONG!" and offer them something to chew on instead.
> 
> Personally, it just seems like an awful pain to have to put hot sauce on anything that your dog chews that it's not supposed to chew. Be consistent, make it clear the behaviour isn't acceptable, but make sure your dog has plenty of things that he's ALLOWED to chew on. ANd when he chooses to chew on the good things, rather than your furniture, make it clear that your happy with that decision.


Well I'm sure that they are not bored, my 2 dogs always play with each other. they just love to chew on woods also they are just 12 weeks old. About the toys well they have lots of toys. They even have this small broom like the one people use on cars, stuffed animal, ball (Tennis Ball, Ping Pong ball, Rubber Ball for dogs ), chew bone (5 kinds) , broken mouse ( i gave them the broken mouse coz they like to chew on the cable ), and Old tie and etc. 



Keno's Mom said:


> I think before Bitter Apple spray came out, many people used the hot sauce and it works. Problems are that some dogs/cats LIKE the stuff  and its more messy to deal with.
> 
> Could you check into some pet supply catalogs online and get some of the Bitter Apple spray sent to you?


Well I only have to use the hot sauce one and up to now they are not chewing on the corner of my wall again  

About ordering the Bitter Apple online. I think it will be hard and very expensive because online shopping is not that common here in the Philippines.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

The best way to stop it is with supervision. Careful consistent supervision, and interruption and redirection when the puppy pays attention to something he should not chew.


----------

